# Old fashioned 4ft tubes



## Doman (Feb 3, 2007)

I hear everyone talking about CFLs now; whats wrong with good old 4ft tubes and fixtures?  I can understand the part about wasting the light if there isn't a 4ft stretch of plants, but still.  I'm just curious if there is something wrong with these that I have not heard.


----------



## Hick (Feb 3, 2007)

nothing at all "wrong" with them doucher'..cfl's allow the lumens to be concentrated into a smaller area.


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Feb 3, 2007)

Douchermann said:
			
		

> I hear everyone talking about CFLs now; whats wrong with good old 4ft tubes and fixtures? I can understand the part about wasting the light if there isn't a 4ft stretch of plants, but still. I'm just curious if there is something wrong with these that I have not heard.


 
I agree w/hick, man. Nothing wrong w/them at all. I use a couple of 18" tubes in my maternity area for seedlings/clones. The very first indoor grow I ever did [back in the STONE AGE], used 4' shop lights. As the technology has advanced since then, you can now get some really good tube floro bulbs today, and grow some very nice plants. In defense of CFL's, I use because of my current situation.
:farm: 
Nelson


----------



## Doman (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh okay, good.  Thanks for your help.


----------

